# OTA 5.1 program recordings only playing back in stereo.



## Cygnusman (Jan 8, 2020)

Issue:

OTA recordings of programs containing Dolby surround (i.e. 5.1) are being played back with the voice channel(s) being muted. I do hear the background noise (i.e. typically music) though. If I select PCM in the TIVO Audio settings then I can hear the voices as well. My A/V Receiver indicates that the audio stream from EDGE is 5.1 when TIVO Audio setting is 'Dolby' and is 2.0 when TIVO Audio setting is 'PCM'.

I also have many previous OTA recordings that played back correctly with 5.1 sound before this issue started occurring, but are now playing with the voice channel(s) being muted. I have been monitoring the recording of our usual programs (i.e. CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX) and some programs are exhibiting the voice channel(s) being muted. The issue is very random (i.e. CBS ok on one program, but not on another CBS program).

Question:

Does the TIVO EDGE Audio setting only apply to the audio being output from the TIVO box, and that the audio being recorded from the OTA program is not affected(i.e. raw audio stream always recorded)?
Has anyone experienced this issue?

Any recommendations on how to resolve the issue?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Have noticed if it happens on live tv? TiVo should be just passing through what is being sent from the station. 

Maybe it is a AVR issue, try connecting directly to the tv and see if you have the same issue with the recording.


----------



## Cygnusman (Jan 8, 2020)

Does not happen on Live TV. Did connect TIVO box directly to TV and did find dialogue track missing.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cygnusman said:


> Question:
> 
> Does the TIVO EDGE Audio setting only apply to the audio being output from the TIVO box, and that the audio being recorded from the OTA program is not affected(i.e. raw audio stream always recorded)?
> Has anyone experienced this issue?
> Any recommendations on how to resolve the issue?


No, never happened to me. I use an AVR also. But a TiVo is always buffering live TV, so in effect you are watching a recording. Hit Pause for a minute, then hit it again. It should just start from where you left off. My AVR (Yamaha RX-V867) also shows the dialog level, which varies from -3dB to +3dB depending on the channel. If I tell it I don't have a center channel it splits the dialog to both front speakers. But yes, the audio setting only applies to the TiVo output. All my DD 5.1 channels shows as AC3 in Diagnostics. But so do the DD 2.0 channels.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Cygnusman said:


> Does not happen on Live TV. Did connect TIVO box directly to TV and did find dialogue track missing.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Assuming your TV supports DD it seems like an issue with your AVR. Maybe try to do a firmware update or see if you can fix with adjusting settings.


----------



## Cygnusman (Jan 8, 2020)

Jeff_DML said:


> Assuming your TV supports DD it seems like an issue with your AVR. Maybe try to do a firmware update or see if you can fix with adjusting settings.


Did connect TIVO box directly to TV and did find dialogue track missing.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Cygnusman said:


> Did connect TIVO box directly to TV and did find dialogue track missing.
> 
> Thanks for reply.


Oh, sorry I misread your post.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wait...so, if you're watching a show 'live', it sounds fine. But, if you press 'Record' and record the show, then go play it back, it sounds different?

-KP


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Cygnusman said:


> Does not happen on Live TV. Did connect TIVO box directly to TV and did find dialogue track missing.


i used to have the center voice channel drop out _only _on live broadcasts (the voice, awards shows, etc.), but since it was intermittent, when i tried to describe the issue or discuss it, i couldn't get anywhere, so i just gave up and switch to pcm when it happens - haven't noticed it in a while, though.


----------



## Cygnusman (Jan 8, 2020)

Problem resolved. Found an intermittent speaker wire causing the sound issue. 
Thanks to those who tried helping. I appreciate it very much!


----------

